# Self Build



## Builder (17 Jul 2005)

i am hoping to self build a bungalow in Co. Donegal. Can anyone recommend any good book on self build or maybe advise me on the various stages involved.
Also is it possible for viewers to post the names of any good builders, plasterers, carpenters, electricans, roofers in the Donegal Town area. I will require a mortgage but at the moment am unsure of total amount. If i apply for a mortgage and do not draw on all of it, is the mortgage protection/life assurance based on the total amount applied for or just on the mortgage amount used.
As I have saving of €100,000 I was thinking of using this firstly before applying for a mortgage as I would have a better idea on how much I require once some of the stages are complete, is it possible to do this if I have a artitect who signs off on the various stages and I apply for mortgage at a later date.  Is there always a solicitor involved when applying for a mortgage or is it possible to just involve bank and artitect.

Has anyone any ideas on underground floor heating or the geothermal heating system. Am unsure whether to use radiators or underfloor, any advise greatly received.

Will I need a contract with each different sector, eg. builder, carpenter, involved.


----------



## Marie (17 Jul 2005)

There is a whole thread with detailed costings and lots of tips on self build.  Go to "Homes and Gardens" and "Self Build" is a subsection (apologies but I still haven't had time to learn how to provide the 'link' which would take you straight to that section).

Building your own home yourself is a very worthwhile idea; it builds skills and you are in control throughout. To ensure you end up with the best possible dwelling you might consider whether to appoint a qualified surveyor or architect to plan, co-ordinate and monitor the works, keep to your budget and ensure the quality of the different systems installed is kept high.  You can find out what such a professional could contribute from the Society of Chartered Surveyors of Ireland.  Find their web-site by clicking on:  http://www.scs.ie/aboutus/index.asp

Before you begin to design and build you will have selected a suitable site (that is, one which is dry, reasonably clear of large rocks etc.) and of course details such as nearness of utilities (telephone, water, gas, electricity) is important.

Books on the subject are important, of course.  There is a range of specialist books available on self-build in Ireland and you could have a look at some of these in your local library first before you go out and spend money on the one(s) you find most helpful.  Discussing with people who have actually done self-build is a great way to learn about all aspects of this venture and perhaps the wonderful Sueellen can provide a 'link' here on AAM to the thread I mentioned.  There is also a wonderful on-line resource for self-builders in Ireland at http://www.iaosb.com/

Hope this is helpful, and all the best with it!


----------



## JPSaltee (18 Jul 2005)

I am in the course of a self build in Wexford and I started the work using savings and at the same time i got approval for a mortage, I picked a larger mortage amount than I will need as the repayments including interest are payable on the amount you draw down not the amount you are approved for, so it gives me some leeway, I hope not to use the full amount i'm approved for but it is there to cover any unexpected debts. The roof is now on but I still havent used any of the mortage. I would suggest you start the mortage approval process so that when you need teh money it is almost instantly available. I found some mortage providers werent very interested in self buld but that both Permenant TSB and ICS were competative.

You will need a solicitor. To receive a payment the architect signs off on a stage of the build and that certificate is sent to the solicitor who forwards to the mortage provider who in trun sends the cheque to the solicitor. you may also need a solicitor to handle land deeds.


----------



## yop (19 Jul 2005)

I am currently building in Mayo a timber frame house. While I have all the quotes I they will not be of use to you as they are Mayo tradesmen and may not be of any use to you.

We are installing a DX Geothermal heat system and UFH on both ground and first floor, upstairs I am screeding the landing & bathrooms but not the rooms as the concrete would act as a storage heater and this is not what we want for the rooms. 

The book I am using is the homebond book which I find excellent, again the net is a brilliant resource and there are multiple forums which you can find answers or suggestions.

I am keeping a blog of our build and you are welcome to view it on www.selfbuildireland.blogspot.com

I update it as regular as I can, any info on the UFH and Geo please ask, I have gone through the whole research etc and am now happy with the direction we are going.

All the best


----------



## Builder (19 Jul 2005)

I am making enquiries re geothermal heat pump.  Some systems say they can heat up to 54 deg. others are around 45 deg.  When I enquired from the co. that heats the water to about 45 deg. they thought that the system which heats water up to 54 deg. probably had an immersion linked to it in order to get temp. as high and it would supposedly heat all hot water requirements not just underfloor heating, I would think that this would be expensive.  The 45 deg. pump would only heat for underfloor heating and I would require a plumber to do all the other plumbing in order to have domestic hot water for washing, showers, etc. Any opinions on above.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jul 2005)

Hi Builder,

I've moved your thread to this forum because the main part of your post refers to self-build. A copy of same remains in the Mortgages Forum so hopefully you will get replies on your mortgage query also.

The AAM Homes and Gardens Key Posts should cover a lot of the issues that you have raised. It also contains the thread that Marie has spoken of above. You could also use the vBulletin Search option which should give you info. from other previous threads also.

I don't recall seeing any recommendations for tradesmen in Donegal but we have had references to this site [broken link removed] which might help.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marie (19 Jul 2005)

Sue - you are an inspiration and a star!

Best wishes

Marie


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jul 2005)

Hi Marie,

Thanks for the compliment.  We're all here to help  

Sueellen.


----------



## Rujib (20 Jul 2005)

> _You will need a solicitor. To receive a payment the architect signs off on a stage of the build and that certificate is sent to the solicitor who forwards to the mortage provider who in trun sends the cheque to the solicitor. you may also need a solicitor to handle land deeds._



_[/QUOTE] _

Question here : I am about to launch into a new extension and cottage renovation using a small contractor. I am now getting a morgtage sorted with EBS to cover the job, but I do not have an architecht lined up to supervise and sign off at varios stages as I consider myself competent and knowledgable enough to keep my contractor honest.
Will I have a problem getting money released by EBS as job proceeds if I do not have an engineer / architecht sign off.
Would EBS send their own man to check progress?

Appreciate any input here from those in the know.

Thanks


----------



## yop (21 Jul 2005)

Companies can claim that Geothermal system will heat your water to 54 deg C, but this temperature is achieved by using heat plates/heat exchangers/geesers/heat stores different variantions on the name.

Your heatpump will you give you 40 Degree C but the rest is achived by a glorified immersion. Some of them heat the water from cold, others take the water at 40 C and using the immersion give it the extra 10/15 deg C, some people say using this method is not great as you are not dealing with "fresh" water.

Your UFH will run at 20 odd deg C but needs between 35 and 45 degree C depending on how close the pipe runs are in the UFH.
The closer they are the less heat is needed to "cover" the room the less work your Heatpump needs to do, the more efficent your heatpump.


----------



## Marie (21 Jul 2005)

sueellen said:
			
		

> Hi Marie,
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. We're all here to help
> 
> Sueellen.


 
_Of course Sueellen.  However it is so rarely acknowledged!_


----------

